# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΩΝ DDS

## controlakis

Γειά σας και πάλι, να ρωτήσω αν εχει κάποιος σχέδιο γεννήτριας με PIC που να βγάζει, πριόνι και τα 2, TTL, τετράγωνο, τρίγωνο, ημίτονο κλπ μέχρι 1 μεγάκυκλο και να εχει και Display.
Πήγα να αγοράσω και μου έφυγε το κεφάλι δεν εβγαλα ακρη και πολλά λεφτά και αμφίβολες καταστάσεις.
Εχει βγάλει κάποιος καμμιά γεννήτρια ή εχει κατασκευάσει εδω στο ηλεκτρονικά 'εψαξα αλλα δεν βρήκα.
Thanks very much.

----------


## Thanos10

Υπαρχει ενα σχεδιο εδω http://www.scienceprog.com/avr-dds-s...generator-v20/ αλλα ειναι με AVR δεν νομιζω να σε πειραζει.

----------


## Thanos10

Υπαρχει και εδω φιαγμενη απο μελος http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44737

----------


## georgees

μιλατε για ποιες συχνοτητες.

----------


## controlakis

> Υπαρχει και εδω φιαγμενη απο μελος http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44737



Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, είδα πως είχε προβλήματα το μέλος με την κατασκευή σε συχνότητες μεγαλύτερες των 15khz και το διόρθωσε.
Ομως πάει μεχρι τους 65khz παραπάνω δεν υπάρχει κάτι?

Ευχαριστώ υπόχρεος.

----------


## dovegroup

Δύσκολα τα πράγματα Μανώλη, δές τα παρακάτω το δεύτερο ιδίως που είναι state of the art.
Ορεξη να έχεις & προχώρα.
http://elm-chan.org/works/asg/report_e.html
http://seti.harvard.edu/synth/index.html (Δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ψάχνεις βέβαια)

----------


## Thanos10

Δυσκολα κυκλωματα και τα δυο και να τα φιαξεις θελεις και αναλογο εξοπλισμο.
Η γεννητρια που σου προτεινα ειναι καλη για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση κανει δουλεια και για audio αν ο ενισχυτης που θα ελεγχεις παει οσο παει η γεννητρια χωρις προβλημα ( τετραγωνο ημιτονο ) εισαι πολυ καλος.

----------


## controlakis

Ακη και Θάνο ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, δεν είναι μόνο για ενισχυτές αυτό που ψάχνω, πολύ ωραία Ακη του harvard η γεννήτρια, εχω βρεί μιά που πάει μεχρι 1 μεγάκυκλο αλλά δεν υπάρχουν τα ολοκληρωμένα πουθενά.
Αν εχετε κάτι άλλο να προτείνετε θα σας είμαι υπόχρεος.

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο ειναι το θεμα θα εχει τιποτα περιεργα IC  και αντε να τα βρεις και οχι μονο αυτο μηπως εχει και κανα περιεργο μικρο/στη και αντε να τον προγραμματισεις. 
Γνωμη μου να παρεις μια ετοιμη αν βεβαια θελεις να δωσεις καποια χρηματα εγω ειχα βρει αυτη στην φωτο, εχει 198 ευρω.
χαρακτηριστικα
Έξοδος 2Hz μέχρι 2MHz (LS3002), 5Hz μέχρι 5MHz (LS3005) σε 6 κλίμακες.
Μεταβλητό πλάτος εξόδου μέχρι 10Vpp σε 50Ω.
Ημίτονο, τετράγωνο, τρίγωνο, παλμοί και ράμπα.
Ψηφιακή απεικόνιση συχνότητας 4 ψηφίων LED.
Ανεξάρτητο ενσωματωμένο συχνόμετρο 20MHz. 
Μεταβλητά offset και συμμετρία. 
Έξοδοι TTL και CMOS, είσοδος VCF.

----------


## controlakis

Ωραίο μηχάνημα αλλά 4 ψηφία είναι λίγα.
Ευχαριστώ Θάνο είδα σε μια παλαιότερη κατασκευή σου μια γεννήτρια ποε έκανεσ ελεγχο σε ενα συχνόμετρο τι γεννήτρια είναι?
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Thanos10

Ειναι η ιδια που σου ανεβασα στο σαιτ εγω την δουλευω για ηχο παει καλα, 
δεν ξερω αν ειδες τα χαρακτηριστικα:
 H ΗS που βγάζει 1MHz, 2MHz,4MHZ και 8ΜHz σε τετραγωνο.

----------

